# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  lier deux liste deroulante dans un formulaire flash

## popogendarme

Salut,

Savez vous si il est possible de lier une liste deroulante a une autre dans un formulaire flash.

Du genre: 1 selectbox pour le pays et une deuxieme pour les villes. Quand on change le pays ca change les villes

un classique en Ajax mais je pense pas qu'on puisse utiliser du javascript avec ca.

Julien

----------


## popogendarme

http://www.asfusion.com/examples/ite...ated-in-cfform

Yeesssssss je test ca

----------


## popogendarme

bon ca marche pas terrible en fait

----------

